# Looking at a Marlin .308 MXLR.. Good or bad choice??



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I love both my Marlin 30-30 and .35 but really want something that will have a lot more range to it. Found the .308 MXLR which is a BEAUTIFUL lever action, just don't really know that much about it other than that. Any input on the rifle?


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent you a PM but still wanted to say I can't say enough good stuff to say about the 308 Marlin Express.  A great rifle and cartridge combination and a great long range lever rifle.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 29, 2013)

I've shot one and I think it is an excellent round. Really wanted one for a long time.. and still do.  It just went down the list a bit. 

The XLR series replaces the micro-groove rifling with ballard style rifling, theoretically producing a more stable flight for the bullet.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 29, 2013)

Sargent said:


> The XLR series replaces the micro-groove rifling with ballard style rifling, theoretically producing a more stable flight for the bullet.



Actually, the change to ballard, on some, was to help accuracy when shooting cast bullets. Jacketed will still work fine.

While I love Marlins, if I wanted a long range lever, I would get a Browning BLR in .308 Win. 
More ammo choices.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome gun, love mine!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 29, 2013)

My father in law has owned prolly over 100 Marlin levers through the years.  He had to have one.  Couldn't sight it in because the bore-receiver were not even close to parallel.    He sent it back to Marlin, and they sent him a new one.  Same problem with that one, and then two more!!!  Four rifles, and he finally gave up!


----------



## Mooniesbbq (Oct 29, 2013)

LOVE my 1895 xlr in 45/70.


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Marlin has had a lot of problems with barrel droop since Remington took them over and started making Marlins with the same quality of Remington rifles lately.  Barrel droop is easily identified and if you can get a JP marked real Marlin then there will be no problems.


----------



## HossBog (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a weakness for Marlin lever guns. And all things Browning. So, I couldn't decide - the Browning old griz recommended, or the Marlin. Hey, get'em both! Naw, just get that Marlin, if you can.

Oh, what's this barrel droop mess? And what is JP? I don't know much.


----------



## Mooniesbbq (Oct 29, 2013)

HossBog said:


> I have a weakness for Marlin lever guns. And all things Browning. So, I couldn't decide - the Browning old griz recommended, or the Marlin. Hey, get'em both! Naw, just get that Marlin, if you can.
> 
> Oh, what's this barrel droop mess? And what is JP? I don't know much.



It's actually JM marked, not JP. JM marked means marlin made the rifle, not remington. Since remington bought marlin the quality has gone down hill. If you look on the barrel it will be either JM stamped or REM stamped. I wouldn't buy a REM stamped one even it was $200.

Moonie


----------



## GeorgiaGuy5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mooniesbbq said:


> Since remington bought marlin the quality has gone down hill.
> 
> Moonie



So I've heard, that's why I'm kind of skeptical about it. It's not a cheap gun by any means!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think it's a BAD choice, it's just a very different choice.    I personally don't want a lever gun with a 24" barrel and a heavy laminated stock.  Marlin lists the weight at 7# but they sure feel heavier than that to me.      

Then you have the ammo that's for sure to be obsolete in a short period of time.

I'd far prefer a Remington 700 with a 22" barrel in .308 Win.  It's going to be lighter, have vastly more common ammo, and likely to be more accurate.    Just my thoughts


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Remington seems to have gotten it's act together with the Marlin Brand.  Quality has gotten better.  I read a lot about this at MarlinOwners.com.  The good thing is that the rifles are guaranteed and if you get one with problems they will fix it.  I seriously doubt the 308 will become obsolete.


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Dec 8, 2013)

If it is stamped jm on the barrel buy it!!! If it's a remlin leave it alone. I love mine it's a deer and coyote killing machine. If you decide against buying it  pm me and I will buy it for my daughter


----------



## pacecars (Dec 8, 2013)

I had the MX with the walnut stock and 22 inch barrel and it handled very well and shot pretty good. If I were to buy one now I think I would go for a .338 Marlin Express


----------



## aabradley82 (Dec 8, 2013)

Have you thought about rechambering your 30-30 to a 30-30 Ackley? It's supposed to turn a 30 into a badboy. Try it, then tell me how it worked. I don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## Darien1 (Dec 8, 2013)

There is a 308 Marlin Express on ODT right now.  Marlin says the 308 MX is its best selling rifle now so I would not think it would be discontinued making the cartridge obsolete and even if they did it would only increase the value of your rifle.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the gun. It just sorta depends on what you are trying to accomplish?  Are you trying to stay with lever actions?   If you don't mind a bolt action, I'm sure you can find more accurate options, plus extend your range further out there than that.  

 The ammo while still available, will not be near as easy to find as 30/30, .308, 30-06, etc. If this is going to be a main rifle for you, you might consider that. 

On the other hand, if you are wanting a unique caliber, in a lever gun, and not your main rifle, you might opt for the gun you mentioned, and I get that....


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Odt rifle gone*

I have added another .308 marlin express to the collection   Thanks for pointing the one joeylee had on odt.  I will have a happy daughter come Christmas


----------



## Mtn lover (Dec 24, 2013)

I went with the Browning 308 take down. I've only put 8 rounds through it but love it. .308 should be a lot easier to get ...down the road. Even military 7.62 is the same and easy to buy in bulk, just in case. I aslo liked the idea of a detachable magazine instead of worring about certain ammo being dangerous. One more thing, the take down feature is really cool ! Better for cleaning, storing and transporting.
Good luck, there's something about a lever gun !
Jeff


----------



## Mattval (Dec 27, 2013)

IMHO the 308 marlin express is a great cartridge. However. You have one bullet choice for it so far in factory loads. It could be difficult to find ammo for it. But then these days it is hard to find ammo for my 9mm.


----------

